# New way of feeding mantids fruit flies!!!



## infinity (Aug 21, 2005)

Not sure if anyone else has done this but (for me) it saves loads of time!!!

This is mainly for all those people that use deli cups with netting/ elastic bands at the top...

We all know that a good way of feeding them is to poke a small hole at the bottom (as it saves the effort of removing the elastic band and netting) but go a step further!  

I put my fruit fly culture in one of those plastic cups you can buy that come with a straw in them... -the ones that the straw pokes out the top and very often has its own stopper... all you need to do is cut a hole at the bottom of the deli cups, insert the straw (open) and a few flies will invariably crawl inside (if you have enough flies).

Deli cups work well for this if they're paper... but even better if they're polystyrene. I use those NON-EXPANDED polystyrene cups you can get from pound-stretchers- the advantage here is that if you cut an X into the side and poke the straw in... it closes up afterwards! - Saving the tissue stopper fuss  

Also, sometimes what works, is to put a TINY amount of something the flies like at the end of the straw to coax them up (but obviously not enough to block or stick the flies down)


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 21, 2005)

Can U post a pic of that please.  Sounds interesting.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 21, 2005)

where did u get this fruit fly culture with straw and stuff?


----------



## infinity (Aug 21, 2005)

I would add an image if I knew how... I've just drawn one in *paint* (don't have a webcam/ digital).

to be honest, I made my own... I bought a mug sized thing from poundstretcher (good because it sells cheap containers, cups, elastic bands etc), then firmly glued a THICK bendy straw to the inside up the edge, bent it over the rim and cut a semi-circular indent into the lid so that when i put on the lid, the straw was bent over snugly...

But I saw one of those "kiddy mugs" the other day and thought that would achieve the same result...

the muslin air hole is simple...

In fact, I just thought of something to improve it... turn it upside down! if you put the muslin in the BOTTOM of the container (still with the straw at the top... surround the straw with the food culture mix (so we have in effect a volcanoe in a jar looking thing, the flies will have easier access up the straw... (oh I wish I knew how to post pics...)

Best way I can describe how to make it... Get a tub with a secure lid - something maybe the size of a coffee mug with a lid. Make a hole through the middle of the lid and push a straw in so it protrudes maybe 5 cm (2 inches) inside and secure with something like modelling clay.... then mould the food goo up from the bottom to make a *cone* of food goo with the tip being the hole of the straw. on the tub part, cut off the top or make a hole and cover with tights/ muslin for ventillation.

BLOCK THE STRAW, add the flies, screw/ put on the lid et voila  

New thought... thanks to Ian below... wrap up the tub part in something to darken it a little to encourage passage down the straw  thanks Ian!!!


----------



## Ian (Aug 21, 2005)

yeah, I belive this is becuase the fruit flies are (some word to descirbe them always heading towards light) and I have tried in the past, and they do. Put, never thought of this, will have to give it a go.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Aug 21, 2005)

YAY!!! I now know how to add images!!! ... Hopefull this comes up so you can read what's on it... I would take a pic with camera phone, email it to myself, add it to photobucket, then add it in here... I could... but no. You get the idea  

p.s. tights/ muslin arrow should be pointing to bit at top


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 21, 2005)

:shock: I have seen the light!!! And the light is GOOD. :lol:


----------



## *RYAN* (Aug 21, 2005)

:shock: I will definatly use this when my mantids arive great idea :!:


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2005)

Good idea however I don't see it saving any time. I just have a hole that is about an inch by an inch cut in the side of my deli cups. Then I stick a small funnel in the hole and tap the number of fruit flies the mantis needs into the funnel.


----------



## infinity (Aug 22, 2005)

funnel idea works too, I think this idea would allow a variety of things to be fed... especially the flying variety of fruit flies - they have no whereto go! :twisted:


----------

